# Wyoming draw success



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I drew my 63-1 buck pronghorn tag. Cant wait...bring on Wyoming. First time for a Wyoming tag.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

99-1 antelope for my brother and I!!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

VAPORPEST said:


> I drew my 63-1 buck pronghorn tag. Cant wait...bring on Wyoming. First time for a Wyoming tag.


I drew the east side of the unit aka the cool side. Haha

Good Luck it should be a great year.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

musclewhitefish have you hunted this unit in the past?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

VAPORPEST said:


> musclewhitefish have you hunted this unit in the past?


No, but I have fished the North Platte River on the Miracle Mile.

There are antelope in the area, but finding a dandy buck may be challenging from my research.

I'm thinking about waiting until the 3rd weekend to venture out to the east side.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

send me a PM with your number and I will send you a scouting video from May


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

VAPORPEST said:


> send me a PM with your number and I will send you a scouting video from May


Sounds good.

A few flies that will be worth your time if you fish the river would be the Sex Dungeon in Black and Olive, Sculpzilla in Olive and Tan, and Butt Monkey in White and Brown.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I drew H.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My yonger boy got 59 antelope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No love for me in Wyoming this year, now it is waiting time for Arizona.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

mtnrunner260 said:


> I drew H.


There's a guy over on Monster Muleys who isn't a guide but will sell you coordinates to a 175" deer in H for the price of a decent used car. Helluva deal eh? ------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> My yonger boy got 59 antelope.


Perfect place to hunt with a bow, then clean up with a rifle if necessary. Lots of great terrain for stalking in 59. Good for your boy......he's in for a treat!----SS


----------

